# Breyer model horses and Custom artwork. (Picture Heavy)



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2010)

I offer custom artwork in digital and tradition formats. In traditional media I offer pencil drawings, colored pencil drawings and limited charcoal drawings. Digital paintings vary in size but not quality, each is fully print capable though at this time I do not offer prints for sale. 
Traditional drawings come in two sizes, the standard 8x10 and the large 18x24.
Pencil and charcoal are my cheapest traditional options, while colored pencil is slightly more. Actual price varies with complexity and size, though a rough base estimate is 15-20$ for a 8x10 and 35-50$ for 18x24. Custom sizes can be arranged by request. 
For artwork in a digital format, price will be determined based on complexity, though will rarely exceed 25$ due to lack of paper print and no shipping fee. I do hold the right to make exceptions to this however. 

(Note: I will do a variety of subject matter however, I rarely agree to do human forms due to the complexity and my lack of experience in them. )

Buyer pays all shipping, will provide shipping insurance at additional request. I ship through usps and will use cheapest available option unless otherwise specified.

Examples:









Magi in pencil : 18x24"










Necklace in Charcoal on grey. 8x10"











Bull Skull in Pencil 18x24 (FOR SALE 30$)










Redtailed Hawk in Colored Pencil









American Kestrel in Colored Pencil











Cosmos Digital painting.










He that paints the sky- Digital painting










Black Dog commission -- Digital painting










"Skippy" Digital painting










White Dog Commission -- Digital painting










"Regal" Arabian Stallion- Digital painting









"Dun Horse" -- Digital painting


----------



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2010)

Bumping, =D I'm open to offers on any of the horses.


----------

